# Burn a 800MB (90min) cd using Nero



## sailendra (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi 
  I  bought  a couple of 800MB cd-r 's from a shop. This is the first time i am trying to burn a 800MB capacity cd. Problem is Nero doesn't seem to support the media. My writer is a LG GLC-8525B with a maximum of 52x writing speed. Nero version is 6.3.0.2. 
 The media is branded as Amkette 24x 90 min (800MB)
What should i do? Any clues?


----------



## theraven (Aug 6, 2004)

well as far as i know u have to enable overburn in ur software
it wont detect ur cd being 90 min .. u just have to select overburn .. and put in 90 min/ 800 mb of data in ..
there was a small discussion on this earlier
wait for i_w_m or JAK to answer .. i think one of them explained the whole thing


----------



## sailendra (Aug 6, 2004)

thanks raven
  I already tried that option. After I click burn, the cd is ejected with the message:
  There is not enough space to burn this compilation onto this disc. Please insert another disc that provides mor space. :roll:


----------



## theraven (Aug 6, 2004)

well ive never overburnt so im sorry 
still will try to think on it
once my friend bought 90min cds .. the instructions were on the pack
well i guess u didnt get that
again ... try searching the forum ... or wait for jak to reply 
sorry again


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 6, 2004)

Here's the thread raven is probably referring to:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3792

LOL ! Me and JAK had a big argument in that thread ..........lol.


----------



## jnpandya (Aug 6, 2004)

You can change the default cd storage limit from File - Preferences - General by changing the markers' limits to 80 miniutes and then enebling overburning in the expert features.


----------



## JAK (Aug 6, 2004)

sailendra said:
			
		

> thanks raven
> I already tried that option. After I click burn, the cd is ejected with the message:
> There is not enough space to burn this compilation onto this disc. Please insert another disc that provides mor space. :roll:



Hmmm...

Select "No multi Session" and Burn with "DAO"mode(Disk at Once)....  

and ya enable overburnin first like  Theraven mentioned

u cannot over burn mutisession disks and/or use any other burnin mode(SAO or TAO) for overburnin.....  

EDIT: Replaced Check --> Select


----------



## theraven (Aug 6, 2004)

blade_runner said:
			
		

> LOL ! Me and JAK had a big argument in that thread ..........lol.


yup thats the one


			
				jnpandya said:
			
		

> You can change the default cd storage limit from File - Preferences - General by changing the markers' limits to 80 miniutes and then enebling overburning in the expert features


that just moves the pointer. . has nuthin to do with enablin overburn or increasing capacity u can write on the cd
atleast thats what i had noticed


----------



## sailendra (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks guys,
   I just checked these cds at a friends place. He has an ASUS writer. Its the same story there. He was using different software to burn cds. Still it shows only 69 minutes 57 seconds as the capacity. I bought these cds for 11 rs. each. Guess I will just use them as regular cd-rs. :roll: 

@raven,
   Dont feel sorry about it. The main thing is you tried to help. Thats what matters


----------



## JAK (Aug 6, 2004)

sailendra said:
			
		

> Thanks guys,
> I just checked these cds at a friends place. He has an ASUS writer. Its the same story there. He was using different software to burn cds. Still it shows only 69 minutes 57 seconds as the capacity. I bought these cds for 11 rs. each. Guess I will just use them as regular cd-rs. :roll:
> 
> @raven,
> Dont feel sorry about it. The main thing is you tried to help. Thats what matters



Did u do as i had suggested.....????

LG Burners support Overburning so do Asus burners..   Its all with the type of Burnin Proggy used..for eg. Nero supports Over Burnin while Easy CD Creator doesnt( dunno abt the latest version)


If u follow what I hav suggested above ..U will be able to easily OverBurn the disk usin NERO....


----------



## sailendra (Aug 6, 2004)

JAK,
  Yes, I did like u said. In fact I was using DAO (Disc at Once) mode to burn the cd. I even tried changing the Overburning option under preferences. That makes no difference. The cd is ejected and Nero asks for another CD with adequate space.


----------



## JAK (Aug 6, 2004)

sailendra said:
			
		

> JAK,
> Yes, I did like u said. In fact I was using DAO (Disc at Once) mode to burn the cd. I even tried changing the Overburning option under preferences. That makes no difference. The cd is ejected and Nero asks for another CD with adequate space.



Donot select multisession disk...this is important....

Select "No Multisession" 

Which version of nero r u usin....


----------



## sailendra (Aug 6, 2004)

Yup, I selected no Multisession. Nero version is 6.3.0.2 (see my first post). Same result.


----------



## Naga (Aug 7, 2004)

It also depends on the media. Not all CD-Rs will support overburning. Try it out with good brands like Moser Baer.


----------



## Loki87 (Aug 7, 2004)

yup problem may be with the media 
what brand did u say -amkette? amkette isnt a gr8 brand for cd-r's either
 i've had bad experiences


----------



## sailendra (Aug 7, 2004)

thanks,
  I will keep that in mind next time i get to buy cds


----------



## JAK (Aug 7, 2004)

Naga said:
			
		

> It also depends on the media. Not all CD-Rs will support overburning. Try it out with good brands like Moser Baer.



Na na ...U can overBurn with any CDR...the question is ...how much u can over-burn. Different media's have different lengths of the lead out area (90 sec is mandatory) 
so u can always overburn in the lead out area..its just a question of how much

ofcourse u need a burner that supports O/B



			
				sailendra said:
			
		

> Yup, I selected no Multisession. Nero version is 6.3.0.2 (see my first post). Same result.



Oh sorry missed readin it in a hurry...

Well what can I say....

what u have is a 52X newer model which definitely supports 90MIN CDR's..
I think u r doin something wrong...or maybe Nero has screwed up itself.......  

One Last try...STEP By STEP Procedure Comin up....


----------



## JAK (Aug 7, 2004)

Ok Here it is ...

STEP 1:
Fire up Nero and when the wizard appears select no multisession
*www.freewebs.com/izzner/C1C2/1.JPG

STEP 2:
Go to File--->Preferences ---> Expert Features: and set it up as in the image..
*www.freewebs.com/izzner/C1C2/2.JPG

STEP 3:
Add all ur files, change CD label etc and Select burn compilation..and select DAO burn mode as shown here..
*www.freewebs.com/izzner/C1C2/3.JPG

STEP 4:
upon selecting burn Nero will give the following prompt..just click "Write Overburn Disk"
as u can see i am tryin to fit 798MB of data in a 656MB CDRW so no probs here dude...  
*www.freewebs.com/izzner/C1C2/4.JPG

"AB SAALA NERO KYA ....USKA BAAP BHI OVERBURN KAREGA"


----------



## sailendra (Aug 7, 2004)

Boy, You are persistent. Thanks for taking the trouble to put in all the screen shots  
   I will try it once more and let u know the results.

p.s: That a nice skin for your OS. Could you tell me where you got it?


----------



## sailendra (Aug 7, 2004)

It WORKS! It WORKS! I followed your procedure exactly, and it works. Was able to burn a 795MB cd succesfully. THank you Thank You!
  Never imagined it could work. Thanks a million JAK


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 7, 2004)

JAK said:
			
		

> "AB SAALA NERO KYA ....USKA BAAP BHI OVERBURN KAREGA"



LOL 
well thanks man JAK u the man 
even i was trying to find a good ol solution for Gf she was tryin it but cudnt do it nor cud i 
now THANKS TO YOU 
i can boast a bit 
thank again


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 7, 2004)

JAK tell u what post this as guide in a new post! That will probably save ppl a lot of trouble and u and me a lot of arguing (kidding on that mate).


----------



## JAK (Aug 7, 2004)

blade_runner said:
			
		

> JAK tell u what post this as guide in a new post! That will probably save ppl a lot of trouble and u and me a lot of arguing (kidding on that mate).



lol...m8...I will..I will m8....lol


----------



## magnet (Jan 11, 2005)

thks alot......................................this guide is definately damn helpfull................iska   bina mera 800mb ka disc ka kya hota???????..........................thks  jak for the guide........................


----------



## magnet (Jan 11, 2005)

bad news frm my side...............it failed at end...2 disc r waste...............first i thght....i used a higher speed to write(40x)...where as the cds were only 32x compatible....in another disc i took care of all thing...still it failed........................disc is of sprint company...........................

  800mb specified......i using nero 6.3.0.x...sony 52-32-52 writer........
i m getting write error...also on checking the disc frm bak its writted  only ard 4% i guess......system hangs with both the disc.....................

whts the prob with the disc any idea....????


also i writed 685 mb file on the disc on 3rd one....it got writed well(at 8x speed)...............also i would lik to know the process u told works well with the rw also or wht?????


----------



## goobimama (Jan 11, 2005)

*try this*

Maybe you should try heating the CD on a low flame, then, when it is piping hot, insert it in the drive and try to just shake the computer violently (very violently). and then try overburning!

Actually, I had the same Amkette CDs which said they were 800 MB, but they are worthless garbage. to burn on an 800 MB cd, you have to overburn with disk at once, and no multisession. I have tried it with other CDs and it worked. Amkette sucks.

Milind


----------



## maverickrohan (Jan 13, 2005)

Yo goobi,

i cud compute the 2nd para of ur post......but dudehhhh 8)  Wht did u intend to say with the first one.....

Well......Im surprised, a problem with simple solution is turning out to be such a long post.....Poor ol JAK had to explain all he wrote(IN THE FIRST PLACE) with screenshots  ......guess ppl compute things better with illustrations.

Hey n all those ppl, trying to overburn after reading this post.....

*:::CAUTION:::*

Overburning screws up ur drive and majorly shortens its life, I have lost my Samsung 224B which i had bought for Rs.6150/-   to my Overburning adventures(which i have been doin from past 3 yrs)............

It screws up the lens assembly & even Nero cautions u against using it.....

magnet:


> bad news frm my side...............it failed at end...2 disc r waste...............first i thght....i used a higher speed to write(40x)...where as the cds were only 32x compatible....in another disc i took care of all thing...still it failed........................disc is of sprint company...........................



u havent mentioned whether u were using 700MB or 800MB cds OR the 800MB u specified was the amt of data u were trying to burn...

Anyways, The max i have overburnt on a 700MB Cd was 724MB of mp3s on colored "Neon Melody 24x" And it actually took 12 minutes, outta which 8 minutes was for writhing the last 1%, during which my drive made all sorts of noises.....  

If the CD is truly 800MB, writing 800MB shudnt be a prob, if ur writer is cable of writing 800MB................

P.S.:: Just for info, i remember readin this article a couple of yrs back, Sanyo had invented a Writer that cud burn 1400MB on ordy 700MB disks, but the limitation was, those disks cud only be read by those writers...now thats understood :roll:


----------



## magnet (Jan 13, 2005)

ya i have cds of 800mb and have sony crx230 writer....i dont know whether its capable of burning 800mb........btw....i will b using those drives to burn 700 or less than that...if i want mor i will sift to dvdwrit..in future.....
  it gives write error while writing even 730 mbs on 800mb disc............
btw...nero 6.6.0.5...allows to write 715mb on 702mb local disk on  disk at once(12mb overburning)........so guys take a note of it..........


----------



## lavanjoy (Jan 13, 2005)

I use Amkette 80mins CD and 52x32x52 Samsung and 52x32x52 BENQ writer.No problem with them.


----------

